# Hello, from sunny Stoke on Trent!



## Richard N (Dec 8, 2013)

Good Afternoon, all!

This is just a brief word to say hello, and thank you for having me!

My name is Richard and, though I am currently living in Stoke on Trent, UK, I am one of those eternal students, currently engaged in a PhD in Audiovisual Sacred Music Composition at Bangor University.

I'm afraid I'm not really sure what else to say, except that while I have previously composed, it is only recently that I have begun to identify myself as a composer, but will readily admit that I haven't the faintest idea of what is going on. In general. 

Aside from that, my wife and I are expecting our first child in April! Aaah!

Anyway, thank you for previously allowing me to lurk around the forums, and now permitting me to start posting obscurities!

All the best, y'all!

Richard N


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Richard , and welcome . How long until you finish your PhD in Audiovisual Sacred Music Composition ? Congratulations to you and your wife , Aprils not far off now


----------



## Richard N (Dec 9, 2013)

Ahoy there! Thank you very much for the warm welcome, SymphonicSamples! As it stands, I have just under two and a half years to go, so plenty of time to work out what I'm doing, and to figure out what sticks when you throw stuff at the wall!

And thank you - April approaches swiftly, with both joy and mild terror!

:D


----------



## NewAndImprov (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Richard, welcome! Audiovisual Sacred Music Composition sounds very interesting, care to give a few details about what you are working on?


----------



## Richard N (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you, NewAndImprov!

At the moment, I have begun identifying various points along the overlapping spectra of private and corporate devotion, meditation and worship (in this case, specifically focusing on the Christian traditions, though there is significant overlap with other beliefs, practices, and religions when such expression is found as a characteristic of a nation or culture) whereby various elements of sound and image have, are and can be drawn together to facilitate the practice of the above. 

Specifically, it is my intention to produce a portfolio of compositions that can complement and challenge these areas, spanning from what might be considered 'traditional', through the mainstream and into the more 'avant garde' aspects of audiovisual media, electroacoustic and visual music.

In honesty, I'm mostly striving to produce some works (not necessarily as archetypal as the above suggests), and seeing what works and what doesn't.

At the moment, I am attempting to complete the audio for an advent piece, for choir, live electronics, and surround audiovisual fixed media (octophonic surround sound and 'surround' video). I am also striving through a trial Psalm cycle for choir, organ, video and live electronics, driven by fractals (this is very early), while taking a look at the Welsh Christmas tradition of Plygain singing for another work.

There's also an oratorio lurking in the shadows, but the above is currently more pressing!

Please forgive how long-winded the above is, but thank you for your interest!

Are you currently engaged in any exciting projects that you're permitted to discuss? 

R


----------



## NewAndImprov (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds fascinating! Hope you can share some of the music as it gets realized.


----------



## Richard N (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you very much! I shall endeavor to do so as soon as I have something to show!

R


----------

